# Climbers needed!! Winnipeg Manitoba



## ASAPtree&stump (Jan 22, 2010)

I am looking for 2-3 climbers for one of Winnipegs top tree services, all equipment is new witch will give you a safer work place.


----------



## deevo (Jan 23, 2010)

You guys have trees there I thought it was all open with wheat fields! lol! kidding by the way!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Brutis (Feb 20, 2010)

"witch" is spelled like this (which) unless your riding a broom.


----------

